# what's this? a crawfish?



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

saw this one the side of the road next to one of our university's most popular parking lots.

not really sure what it is, and sorry about the terrible cellphone pic.










i'm just thrilled that there is stuff like that here. in the middle of campus!

we must be doing SOMETHING right with managing our rainwater runoff.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

gil_ong said:


> saw this one the side of the road next to one of our university's most popular parking lots.
> 
> not really sure what it is, and sorry about the terrible cellphone pic.
> 
> ...


Yep, that would be a crawfish or possibly a type of crayfish. Being from Mississippi I know what those look like live and cooked.


----------

